# OBS can pick up audio but I can't hear.



## Tom MT (Jan 19, 2021)

OBS can hear audio but I can't and it is incredibly upsetting, I haven't had this issue before it is new. I can't find anyone with the same problem online, only the other way round.


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 19, 2021)

Check your monitoring settings for each source in Advanced Audio Properties. Also the Monitor Output in Settings.


----------



## Tom MT (Jan 20, 2021)

If I hear audio OBS can't. I have set monitor output to the same


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 21, 2021)

Tom MT said:


> If I hear audio OBS can't.


Check your monitoring settings for each source in Advanced Audio Properties.


----------



## samwho10 (Jan 22, 2021)

I am having the same issues with a Roland Rubix device. Its has been like this since the windows update 2-3 days ago. OBS gets audio input from the device, but wont allow us to monitor at the same time. Or it allows monitoring but not input. The way around this that I have worked on is use the Rubix to input into OBS and a normal speaker as the monitor output. So having a different device set as output, from the audio input.


----------



## huedoku (Jan 24, 2021)

I can't hear anything live on my headphones either.  I am simply trying to use an external mic and listen live to the audio output my listeners will hear. 

I'm not sure what you @nottooloud meant exactly by "check monitoring settings for each source in Advanced Audio Properties" because I think I have tried... I've tried every different option:




I've followed instruction on each of these pages:
 (1). https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/os-x-capture-audio-with-ishowu-audio-capture.505/
 (2). https://echoshare.co/record-desktop-audio-with-obs-windows-mac/
 (3). https://billykorando.com/2020/04/14/capturing-desktop-and-zoom-audio-in-obs-on-macos/

In Audio MIDI settings I've tried all of these:




And Sound system preferences as well:





At this point, I'm at a loss.





The problem I am trying to solve is hearing myself live on my headphones using an external mic. (hearing the output that goes to my stream) 
I could really use some help, as I thought I was just doing something very obvious and simple.

Any help is much appreciated. 
Thanks, 
Gabe Huedoku




**** here's my desperation Discord appeal-->
On my mac, with OBS 2.1.2 -- I can't get audio setup working so that I can hear on my headphones,. I followed the link, was confused with video from 2017 and found  "this driver is deprecated" as of June 22, 2020-- https://support.shinywhitebox.com/h...-Install-iShowU-Audio-Capture-Mojave-Catalina so I ended up purchasing a product from ShinyWhite Box to get SWB Capture... and now I am lost because the tutorials and help docs are mixing in old and new ... I now have multiple "multi-output devices" in Audio Midi Setup- "Audio Devices" -- at this point I am just doing trial and error and all I want to do is be able to hear in my headphones the output from my mic... can anyone share screenshots of OBS and Audio MIDI setup when you can hear yourself on headphones through an external mic? Thanks, sorry I am old and new!


----------



## nottooloud (Jan 24, 2021)

huedoku said:


> I'm not sure what you @nottooloud meant exactly by "check monitoring settings for each source in Advanced Audio Properties" because I think I have tried... /QUOTE]
> 
> Hit the gear by any audio source in the Mixer. That opens up a settings menu. Pick Advanced Audio Properties. For each source, there's an Audio Monitoring entry. You can set it to Monitor Off, Monitor Only, or Monitor and Output.


----------



## huedoku (Feb 19, 2021)

How do I define what the Monitor is? I made an output, 



I tried changing the monitor options like you said:




Tried those and still never heard my voice in the headphones.
Then I went here and can't find how to assign output or MONITOR to my headphones. 






Help!


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 19, 2021)

In the Settings/Audio window, right below the Output window pictured above, scroll down to Advanced and Monitoring Device. Probably says Default. Open it and select whatever is driving your headphones.


----------



## huedoku (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks, still not working. To be clear- it IS possible to hear my own voice talking into the mic while I am using OBS- recording, streaming, recording or not?


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 23, 2021)

Yes, with a source set to Monitor Only or Monitor and Output. It will be delayed, though. That is a bit distracting, so some people use a separate program to monitor the audio before it gets to OBS.


----------



## whhoffman (Dec 6, 2021)

I am a Windows user, but if you think this is a Monitor challenge, you may try the steps outlined on the following link.






						PLEASE HELP: NO MEDIA AUDIO IN MONITOR!!!
					

I cannot get OBS to send audio to my monitoring device.   I have not changed anything that I can see, but it has just stopped working.     At one point, I tried switching to a new scene collection and it started working again.  But now, I cannot get audio from any media source in my headphones...




					obsproject.com
				




Setting all to 'Monitor Off', restart OBS, and then set to 'Monitor and  Output' has worked for me as a temporary solution.


----------



## Fleefromthedark (Nov 27, 2022)

Fixed my issue by doing this: Open OBS, Click on settings, then audio, and change channels to Stereo. I had mine on 7.1, some video players dont support 7.1 audio


----------

